
Leaked Internal Documents Show UberPool Was a Cash-Burning Machine - surement
https://www.buzzfeed.com/priya/uber-pool-burn-rate-frisco
======
propter_hoc
> The battle is far from over. “Each ride-sharing market is sort of
> independently contestable city by city,” said Arun Sundararajan, a professor
> at New York University and author of the book The Sharing Economy.

Amazing to see so many of Uber's core business theses refuted one after
another. This is really the big one - that the one company that raises enough
land-grab money will emerge as the undisputed winner of the reinvention of the
taxi industry.

It's truly something to see this notion disputed. It is like a petri dish of
the new economy.

------
apetresc
It's also just a terrible product. I've given Pool a fair shake twice so far –
in both cases, I left the car after spending ~30 minutes and being _further_
from my destination than when I'd started.

~~~
surement
I've always found uberpool to work fine, and sometimes meeting people is extra
fun. In other cases the driver doesn't pick up anyone else and I get an extra
cheap ride.

